# Tidy Cats Formula Change - Need New Litter



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

So, after noticing that my newest batch of Tidy Cats seemed oddly fragrant, I finally discovered that no, I was not just being paranoid; Tidy Cats has added scent to their once scent-free litter, which Ammy and Scamper absolutely cannot stand.

So, I am in desperate need of a new brand. I'd really love to try Dr. Elsey's, but I can only get it online right now and I'd really like to find something that I can go out buy straight away. 

I need a clay litter that is affordable, unscented, fairly easy to find in stores, and has decent odor control. (I scoop 2x daily, but I'd like something that can last _at least_ a week before needing to be tossed out completely) 

So, I've narrowed it down to the following litters:

- Scoop Away: Super Clump Unscented Cat Litter
- Premium Choice: Carefree Kitty Unscented All-Natural Solid Scoop Cat Litter
- Arm & Hammer: Litter Clump & Seal Multi-Cat Litter

Has anyone used any of these litters before? And if so, what are your thoughts?
I'd also love to hear more brand suggestions, if anyone has any.


----------



## GoEagles (Aug 18, 2016)

I started using the sWheat Scoop for mine. It isn't a clay litter, but it does very well for clumping, low dust, it doesn't really have a smell, and (best of all IMO) it's flushable and better for he environment! It does a good job with odor too, but I got ahead and add some baking soda to help even more with that.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

for the clay litter boxes, fresh step unscented extreme seems to work well.. (I can't handle any of the perfumed types).. for our very old cat Jolene (20yrs) she had problems with litter sticking in her fur and paws, we went to a large crystal non clumping type that seems to be the best foe the situation..


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, just FYI, not all of us are ok with flushing cat litter (even those that are flushable), those of us especially that live near waterways are advised not to do so:

Cat Litter: Is It 'Green' If You Flush It? - AOL

Pet Waste--Seattle Public Utilities

Best to check with your local area, though. 

OP, I've used Premium kitty litter just recently, the granules were very fine, brownish grey. I didn't like it because it was very dusty and caused litter to scatter everywhere in my small apartment. Didn't like finding cat litter in the very far corners of my apartment.

I've always gone back to Dr. Elsey's in the blue bag. I first purchased it from my local Petsmart, but I just didn't like lugging 40 lb bags into my small upstairs apartment--clay litter can be very heavy, so I get it delivered with Amazon or Chewy's for now.

Another brand I like is Integrity Cat litter. I have purchased the multicat version of their clumping clay, it was also very good, but only available at my local independent pet stores. Again, I don't want to carry 40 lbs of it into my house, so I went back to Dr. Elsey's due to the free deliveries from the vendors that carry it. That brand would be my alternative if I couldn't get Dr. Elsey's, litter was whitish (zeolite), and minimal dust, imho.

http://www.integritylitter.com/

Haven't tried A&H, though I've been curious on that as well. I just don't want to be stuck with it for weeks of it if I don't like it is all...their reviews are always mixed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, my lease clearly states that I'm *not *allowed to flush "flushable" kitty litter down the toilet.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you all - I'm going to start looking into those.

I'd love to be able to use a non-clay litter, but they're too expensive for us right now (my cats usually go through a lot of litter, especially since I don't like leaving the same batch in for more than 2 weeks) and I really don't want to make things worse for them by changing to a brand new type. We've only ever used clay litter with our kitties.

The flushing thing is definitely an issue, too. Our landlord probably wouldn't approve.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Does it have to be clay? Pine pellets are very effective, and there are less expensive brands!

btw, whatever happened to the litter with the glittery crystals? Remember the ad? 'Diamonds in our litter box guv?' 'This brand's the only way I agreed to share a house with YOU 2.'


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I started my cats off of pine pellets (when they were kittens), and back then G started to urinate outside his box. After I tried Dr. Elsey's, he was so happy that my two would just sit and lie in their clean, new litter. G never had any accidents from there forward, so I'm not going back to pine pellets again anytime soon.

Never used crystal litter, but I hear that's not comfy on a cat's paws, nor do I think it's very sanitary since it doesn't really clump...but that's just me & my OCD.

I forgot to mention, I did try Scoop Away once, but that was also quite dusty. It also happened to be the scented one (wasn't labeled so I wasn't aware until I opened the package), and couldn't stand the smell of my cat's paws or faces after a few days, so I ended up donating the remaining 35 lbs of it to my local shelter.


----------



## Spea (Apr 24, 2016)

My cats love Dr. Elsey's too, and will lay in their box when it has fresh litter in it. I use the Precious Cat Ultra Scented formula (purple/fuchsia bag). I absolutely love it. It smells like almost nothing to me. The scented portion is only activated when it is wet after the cat uses it, but the smell is so minimal, and much more pleasant than any other scented litters I have smelled. It's extremely low on dust, clumps pretty tightly, etc. 

I rotate between the Dr. Elsey's, Scoopaway and Arm & Hammer. I tried a scented version of Arm & Hammer litter once and it smelled so vile, I thought I was going to have to dump 40lbs of fresh litter because I could hardly stand the smell. I will only use unscented litter from A&H from here on out. I typically have all three of those litters on hand at all times and will even mix them occasionally. There are pros and cons to each one. 

Arm & Hammer clumps the tightest in my opinion... the clumps dry very quickly. Scoopaway does a great job at masking odor immediately, but I have found that the clumps (even when they aren't fresh) aren't always totally dry.


----------



## Tiff88 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm currently using Arm and Hammer in the green box. I changed from what I was using and I wish I hadn't. The AH is so fine and scatters all over. The smell is terrible and does not mask anything! It almost smells like it's sour after a piddle. I have to keep my scentsy plugged in where I have the litter box. 

I'm a new pet parent but I think I may go back to what I used before. Just my 2 cents on AH.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ugh, that sucks, Tiff88. I didn't know A&H had so many variations of their "Clump & Seal". 

Which litter were you use before?


----------



## Tiff88 (Aug 24, 2016)

I was using tidy cats with galde. It was larger granules and wasn't as dusty either. But it wouldn't leave an umbarable odor like the AH microguard.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, and I thought the Tidy Cats with Glade was horrid...I guess there can always be something worse, but I hope I never have to try it! That's an extra reminder for me to never stray away from unscented litter...I don't want to have to combat 2 odors vs. 1!

I think the finer the granules are, the more dusty it is, and more places the litter carry off to. So I'm not ever going to try any "lightweight" version either, btw.


----------



## Spea (Apr 24, 2016)

The Arm & Hammer I used wasn't in a green box, (I think it was called Double Duty, or something like that), but the scent of that one was also just not okay. Oddly, the box didn't even advertise that it was a scented formula. I've seriously never smelled a litter so bad though... it made my stomach turn. This is fresh litter I'm talking about too! I make sure to only buy A&H that specifically states that it is unscented now.


----------



## Pook (Aug 29, 2016)

My cats seem to prefer unscented litter. Although we scoop 3 - 4 times daily and empty and bleach the boxes every two days, I use a stick-up deodorant thingy above the boxes in case someone gets ... well ... gassy.


----------

